# water development -;)



## anua (May 15, 2004)

hrmmmm.....i was just wondering.....
i've met a guy yesterday - and he was telling me about the strange 'gum' pics he makes....he develops them with water (!)
and i was just wondering if anyone here has some experience with that kind of stuffs?
it looks interesting - i think i'll try it soon (when i'll have more of a free time    )

i found a link in english about 'gum' process, but unfortunately most of links are in polish -;(((

anyway...here they are...

http://www.rleggat.com/photohistory/index.html

http://www.jgiudicelli.com/gump.htm

anyone try this before?


----------



## ksmattfish (May 15, 2004)

I hope to try it out someday.  A lot of the old processes have become popular again.  You can get several gum printing kits from all the big mail order photog supply places, and there are a number of books out that deal with it in detail.  I have a couple of books that deal with it in less detail; it looks easy to start and hard to master, but the results can be quite wonderful.  It's my kind of color prints.


----------

